# Incident report



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Can anyone suggest where I might find a report on the foundering of the bulk carrier 'Aegis Duty', registered in Bermuda.
She was previously named 'Gjendefjell' and 'Sunjarv' which was when I sailed on her.
She foundered in position 38.53N 71.47W on 4th December 1973
Any suggestions appreciated.

Derek


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Derek

I looked at the US Coast Guard record of Disaster and Shipwreck Files the only record of Ageis Duty was a sinking off of Elizabeth City North Carolinia in 1983. The list only indicates that the USCG has a picture. 

http://www.uscg.mil/history/webshipwrecks/Disaster_A.pdf

Name: AEGIS
Year of Disaster: 1983
Place of Disaster: Elizabeth City, NC
Vessel/s Involved: Aegis Duty
Photo: yes
Official Records: no
News Articles: no
Topic: sinking
More Info: CGC Alert

Joe


----------



## Doug Shaw (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek

You will find a little information about the vessel on Ships Nostalgia. It's in the 'Gallery', along with a photograph of the vessel as she was going down. Some links are also given by contributors that might provide further information. You will find the relevant page here. Be sure to scroll down the page to see all the comments.

Regards
Doug


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the links guys. I was 2/Eng on her while she was on charter to Saguenay and only learned of her loss a couple of years after it happened. Judging by the state of her steelwork when we were running her it's no surprise that she foundered.
It seems there were no casualties, thank God.

Derek


----------

